# What Diagnosis for J7120



## barbacasec (Feb 20, 2008)

We have pregnant patients that are recieving Ringers Lactate infusions J7120. We are using the dehydration code of 276.51 and are being told that isn't a valid code for the J -code. Any suggestions to what diagnosis codes would be appropriate. 
Thanks


----------



## amjordan (Feb 20, 2008)

What other codes did you use?  Did you use the 90760 and was your only diagnosis code 276.51?


----------



## barbacasec (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes we used the 90760 for hydration, so we only used the dehydration diagnosis, we are looking for another diagnosis that may fit.


----------



## amjordan (Feb 20, 2008)

What you need is the reason she needs hydration.  Is she dehydrated from vomiting during pregnancy (643.1x - 643.9x) or does she have another condition that is causing dehydration during her pregnancy.  If it is pregnancy related you do not want to use the 276.51.  If it isn't pregnancy related then you would need to add V22.2 to show that pregnancy is incidental.  

Did they pay the 90760 and deny the J code?


----------

